# “Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.”



## tdowns

Is there a cultural context to Jesus word's, "Follow Me." I mean, is there a way to understand it, given the context of the Jewish culture? Is there more to it, than the obvious reading?


----------



## tdowns

*I heard someone say.....*

I heard someone mention something about, the "Follow Me", had some implication for a Rabi, calling his students, or something like that......


----------



## Storm

*What Does it Mean to Follow Jesus?*

Hey everyone...I started Trev on this thread...

I started reading a book by Don Everts called, "Jesus with Dirty Feet." Here is a link to the first chapter:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0830822062/ref=sib_dp_pt/002-7654584-5259249#reader-link

It's about how Christianity is not the church in America, but Jesus simply asking people to follow him. The only problem is that apart from understanding the context of history and culture, it could seem like all we have to do is say "yes" and then go on our merry ways.

So my question to you Bible folks is this: Wasn't Jesus considered a Rabbi in his day? When he asked men to "follow him," wasn't there an underlying meaning that they would leave everything? That Jesus would become their caretaker as well as teacher? That they would live and work with him for several years? Doesn't following Jesus mean more than just saying "I follow Jesus?"

Help me out...


----------

